# Happy Birthday Momoreg!



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I know I'm a day early, but it's only 45 minutes left until midnight and I wanted to make sure I was the first one to wish you a happy birthday. Hehehe.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

A very happy, healthy Birthday to YOU!!! Here's to you and a year of good eats and good friends!

-Jim


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

hope you have a wonderful day! happy birthday!
kat


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Welcome to the world, again! ;-)


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

TANTI AUGURI A TE,
TANTI AUGURI A TE...
:beer: :beer: :beer:

Pongi


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:bounce: :roll: :bounce: 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

My god, is it that time again already?! Seems like it was only yesterday that you turned 40 
Well a very Happy Birthday to my favorite CT'r and just so you don't think that we don't understand you here are a few comments that the rest of the people on CT have said about you:

We know that "Getting a little action" means you don't need to take a laxative.

Really those adult diapers are actually kind of convenient.

Aren't you glad that all of your favorite movies are now re-released in color.

You complain that your gelatin is too tough.

Conversations with people your own age often turn into "dueling ailments." (boy don't I know that one!)

Everything hurts and what doesn't hurt, doesn't work. 

It takes longer to rest than it did to get tired.

It takes twice as long to look half as good.

It's harder and harder for sexual harassment charges to stick.

Many of your co-workers were born the same year that you got your last promotion.

People call at 9 p.m. and ask, "Did I wake you?"

People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.

Someone compliments you on your layered look.... and you're wearing a bikini.

The clothes you've put away until they come back in style... come back in style.

The pharmacist has become you new best friend.

The twinkle in your eye is only the reflection of the sun on your bifocals.

There's nothing left to learn the hard way.

Things you buy now won't wear out.

Getting lucky means you find your car in the parking lot. 

Love ya!  :bounce:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Have a wonderful birthday, Momoreg!

No doubt you've earned the right to.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You are all so sweet to acknowledge my birthday! I didn't even know, until 10 this morning, when someone called to wish me a happy. Caught me by surprise. 

chrose, those little one-liners, I hate to tell ya---Some of them already apply. I've had a crick in the neck the size of Manhattan for the past week!! 

We celebrated my birthday yesterday, with a Baskin Robbins cake. My favorite!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, in the next time zone west it's still your birthday! 


:bounce:  :chef: 

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Happy birthday momo...you ROCK!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Happy Birthday!!!
:bounce: 
Have a groovy year and many more!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thank you for your birthday wishes, everyone. It's just one more thing that makes this a place I enjoy visiting.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Visiting?!?! I thought you lived here!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Good point, chrose. I really don't have a life outside of this place.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It looks like I am bringing up the rear again!!! I hope your B-day was wonderful (don't you just love those Baskin-Robbins cakes), and may you have many more!!!!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Momoreg,i hope you had a brilliant birthday!!:bounce: 
BTW,what`s wrong with living here? Who needs anything else?


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

And you are now 29 ! Its about time you started to grow up !
Happy B Day . Doug.............................................


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

This place would not be the same without you Momo!


Have a great, but belated, birthday!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dearest Momoreg,

Just got back from the Cape and 10 days with no Puter 

So the first thing I wanty to do is wish you a very happy birthday my friend.

Peace to you and your lovely family.:chef:


----------

